# Solved: Not enough disk space



## csmith81 (Jun 5, 2005)

I have been sat here for the best part of 2 hours trying to figure this out. I've had a good look through the forums and although I am sure the answer is in there some where I can't find it.
Im trying to install broken sword it keeps telling me there is an installation error "not enough disk space 15mb required"....
I assume this is RAM although I could be laughably wrong I have 512mb of RAM according to my system information although I don't know how this works really please help me.......


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

When it says not enough disk space it is referring to Hard Drive space. Go to My computer -> And right click -> Properties, and see how much free space you have.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

No, not ram... It's saying your hard drive doesn't have enough space.. 
this can be found like this: start menu, my computer, right click on your "hard disk drive" (usually C) , select "properties".. It should show a pie chart of how much of your drive is used. 
Under "free" there should be way more than 15MB.. Of free space.

Oh poo cheese beet me to it...


----------



## csmith81 (Jun 5, 2005)

Ok according to the pie chart I have 215gb free....


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

215gb?..... are you sure? not MB? If its GB you have a very huge hard drive..


----------



## csmith81 (Jun 5, 2005)

Yep 215GB free out of 229GB capacity...... I guess I've got enough room then could it be a problem with the game?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

did you forget the (.)? you can see I only have a 60GB hard drive..

sory the pic is having issues.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

wow that is a huge drive...
maybe your drive isn't that big and it's being reported wrong.


----------



## csmith81 (Jun 5, 2005)

This is what it says over the pie chart:-

Used Space 15,402,287,104 Bytes 14.3GB

Free Space 231,183,380,480 Bytes 215GB

Capacity 246,585,667,584 Bytes 229GB


----------



## csmith81 (Jun 5, 2005)

I have a sticker on my tower that has the system details on it.... is it the HDD??


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Woh, can I have your drive?... lol 
hmm if thats right, you certainly have the space...


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

yep the HDD


----------



## csmith81 (Jun 5, 2005)

How would I know if it's wrong.... It does seem a waste a computer idiot like me having it all lol


----------



## csmith81 (Jun 5, 2005)

Well that says 250GB??????


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Well cool, then I guess we turn to the game.. And as of this moment I can't think of another thing.. someone else perhaps, or it'l come to me later.. I won't give up on ya... 

And welcome to TSG!


----------



## csmith81 (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

um what broken sword is it?... I seem to see that there are 3 or more of them.


----------



## csmith81 (Jun 5, 2005)

The first grrrrrrrr it's getting to me now I hate not understanding things.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

"BROKEN SWORD - THE SHADOW OF THE TEMPLARS" ???
thats an older game, but i don't see why it won't install... 
I'm assuming you have windows XP right?

This is what the game wants.. 
SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS

 OS: Windows 95/98/ME
 CPU: 486 66 Mhz (min), Pentium or above (rec)
 RAM: 8 Mb RAM (min), 16 Mb RAM (rec)
 DISPLAY: VESA 2.0 compatible SVGA graphics card
 SOUND 100% Sound Blaster compatible sound card
 CD: 2x speed (min), 4x speed (rec)
 HARD DISK: 15 MB
 CONTROL: Mouse (Point n' Click)

...... hmm.  I'm stumped for the moment.


----------



## csmith81 (Jun 5, 2005)

Is it possible it's a problem with the game??


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Hey hey, look what I just found here: http://bsplanet.brokensword3.net/index.php?id=bs1tech



> PC
> 
> Windows XP
> 
> ...


----------



## csmith81 (Jun 5, 2005)

Thankyou!!!!!!!!! I will try that now I'm an idiot I didn't even think of looking for broken sword I've been all over the internet looking up RAM


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Hey your not an idiot, you gotta start your learning someplace right?.. 
Now you can help someone else with Broken Sword problems.. :up:  

I hope that is the solution...


----------



## csmith81 (Jun 5, 2005)

Just tried it..... Woo Hoo it's working!!!!!!!! Thankyou so much can't play it now though because I have to go to bed.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

:up: good dreams about games!!.


----------



## csmith81 (Jun 5, 2005)

Huh I wish just got back up with tooth ache... if your still there do you have any idea of a website site that could tell me the basics of... well everything. For instance i read loads about RAM and am sitlll none the wiser to what it does....


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Just hang around here, browse through questions and answers in the hardware forum, i learned ALOT by doing that.


----------



## csmith81 (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks I'll do that.... I just hate being stupid it's really frustrating! I wanted to do a sig with my specs on it and I can't even do that


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

If you want to do that, download everest http://www.lavalys.com/products/overview.php?pid=1&lang=en

Go to Computer>Summary look there, then Find your CPU - Motherboard - RAM -Video Card and just copy what it says for name/space/speed or whatever. Easiest way i can put it.

If you have any questions just ask, the rule at the top of this page is enforced


----------



## csmith81 (Jun 5, 2005)

I'll do that, I think this sites fantastic. Thankyou!


----------

